# Can't connect to the internet via D-Link router



## wsxc438 (Jul 19, 2009)

Not to long i had just purchased a D-link DI-524 router and when i first hooked it up it was working fine I had access to the internet and everything, but just recently it won't connect. when it is connected to the router it say it has a connection, but when i go on the internet i can't connect. Once i hook it up to my modem though i have a connection. I'm not sure what the problem could be, I'm new to this stuff so if anybody can help I would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Almost all of this is cribbed from JohnWill posts. Just general information that is needed and some preliminary tests you can run.

Please supply the following info, exact make and models of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make and exact model of the broadband modem.
Make and exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.
Firewalls and AV used.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router and turned of the firewall on your compuer to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue? 
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < > , see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

__________________


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG.
Ok.Just recently did any hardware or software change ?

Make and model of modem and name of ISP ?
Operating system and level ?
First simple thing I would try is a router reset.Hold the reset button in for at least 15 seconds.

If that does not work,then we will need a bit more info,like so:

SoLS you beat me to it.
WXS,that's the info we need..


----------



## wsxc438 (Jul 19, 2009)

My internet service provider is Comcast, i have a Arris modem model:TM502G, i have a D-LINK router model: DI-524 Hardware Version: A2. My connection is wired, my version of windows is XP(home), the browser i use is internet explore. When my connection is hooked up through the modem and the router at the bottom right of my screen it says local area connection is now connected but when i open my browser it says internet explore cannot display the webpage, but when i directly connect it into just the modem it works fine my internet is working and this is the only computer in the network


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you switch the device connected to the modem you have to power cycle the modem. Since yours contains a battery you need to instead use the recessed reset button on the back of the unit.


----------



## wsxc438 (Jul 19, 2009)

i'm hoping this helps




Microsoft(R) Windows DOS

(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\XP>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : windows-6771dec
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-86-2A-F3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 19, 2009 11:14:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 26, 2009 11:14:05 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-A2-C9-69-2A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.239.137.182
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.239.136.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.134
68.87.77.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 19, 2009 11:07:37 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 23, 2009 8:34:00 PM

C:\DOCUME~1\XP>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a good connection to the modem, and you appear to have another connection to the router.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## wsxc438 (Jul 19, 2009)

this is what i got after i did it

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\XP>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : windows-6771dec
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-86-2A-F3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 21, 2009 10:04:28 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 28, 2009 10:04:28 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-A2-C9-69-2A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.239.137.182
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.239.136.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.134
68.87.77.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 21, 2009 9:58:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 23, 2009 8:34:00 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\XP>

i can't ping any websites though


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your computer appears to have a good connection to the modem. That means, obviously, that the router does not have a good connection to the modem.

When you ping does the message go through your computer's connection to the modem or the connection to the router? I do not know if there is a way to predict that, but my guess is that it will take the first listed connection (router).

To use or trouble shoot the router you need to have modem to router to computer. And no "side" connections.


----------

